# I can't keep my hands out of my tank!



## shub (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a 38 gal bowfront that I cant keep my hands out of. I have moved rocks around, smashed them into caves added some and removed some. Added plants, removed them. Put pvc tunnels in under the gravel, taken them out. Added wood, taken some out. Recently I added some natural tone gravel to my white. I didn't like it so I mixed it together. I woke up this morning and didn't like. I removed most of it and added white back in. All this on top of having a tank that appears to not be fully cycled. I have drained it 5 times on account of high nitrite levels. Is it just me or are there others that can't keep their hands of their tanks.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

I was the same way when I was first setting up my tank. I couldn't really decide what I liked and what I didn't but I kinda forced myself to stop because I figured it was stressful on the fish. In the end I think I've decided less is more.. A cleaner looking tank is a nicer looking tank.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Shub... you need more tanks dude...


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Had the same bug myself..still do  
One day, walked up to the tank, almost all the fish turned, looked at me(could have sworn I heard "damm it man, would you just leave us alone for a bit")
Then my boy sez..how would you like someone come into your house and move everything around everyday?
Am I trying to atribute human feelings to my fish :-?


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I used to be exactly the same, new ideas kept popping into my head almost everyday about how much better it would look with that rock over there, or if i turned that one to the left a bit. My fish had a new scape almost weekly. And yes, i had VERY stressed fish.

A bit older now and wiser (I'd like to think), i spent time with my hard scape (Rocks and wood) before the water went in getting it to exactly how i liked it. The tank sat waster-less for a good couple of weeks so i had plenty of time to mess about with it and get it just right. I AM however getting rather bad for aqua-gardening lol. I keep moving my plants about a bit.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't do major changes, but i "tweak" the crud outta my tank. Drives my wife nuts.


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

I've had my tanks for years and still mess with'em quite a bit. BUT I give my fish some frozen bloodworms after every tank disturbance, aqusacape redo, cleaning etc. They know If I mess with'em they get a treat. My Blood parrot is so tame that while I'm messing with the tank she will be swimming around my arm. I try and be very slow and deliberate while messing with stuff and they don't seem to get to stressed.


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

My advice is to look at other peoples tanks and find the look that you like. Your fish will thank you for it.


----------



## Hoggy Boss (Oct 4, 2006)

I used to be like that with my tanks. Especially when I worked an overnight shift. The job left me with so much time to mess around with my tanks during the day. After the first year I calmed down a bit. I don't mess around with the tanks as much or sit around thinking of what I can add to them. I just go with the flow now. My ballast stop working a few months ago, and I haven't even seen my fish under light in a while. I still feed them and change the water regularly though.


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

Haha, I have had that same bug recently aswell. It's not so much the placement of the rocks but the plants. I'm always asking myself questions like: Maybe I should move that plant a little to the left? It might look better on the side over there? Should I turn it around? You guys get the idea, it's never ending...
But I don't like to put my hands in the water too often because I don't want to introduce any contaminants into the tank. So I bought myself a lil aquatic arm that can grab things...I usually turn off the lights first, so I hope its a little less freaky for them...


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

*Niccomau wrote:*



> But I don't like to put my hands in the water too often because I don't want to introduce any contaminants into the tank. So I bought myself a lil aquatic arm that can grab things...I usually turn off the lights first, so I hope its a little less freaky for them...


Oh sure because a big metal arm coming at you in the dark is sooooo much better! :lol:

*J/K!!!!*


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I've been in the hobby for years and I still mess with my tanks. One good thing is I will never have old tank syndrome....nothing is ever left alone long enough for that!! :lol:


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

heylady said:


> *Niccomau wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

I put on my scuba gear and "dive into" my tanks almost every day. 
At first the fish are a bit startled, then they get an "oh, :roll: it's _her_ again" look. 
Fish with a 'tude.  
Go slowly and give them a chance to shift to the other side of the tank as you move around.
They'll get used to you.


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

heylady said:


> *Niccomau wrote:*
> 
> Oh sure because a big metal arm coming at you in the dark is sooooo much better! :lol:
> 
> *J/K!!!!*


That was funny !!!!!!!! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

everyone gets this I think! i agree with above... end up getting another tank.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Try piranha that might help :lol:


----------



## Trevor55 (Jan 9, 2009)

lol. **** keep ya from wanting to stick your hands in that tank! :lol:


----------



## Trevor55 (Jan 9, 2009)

i meant He'll, not h-e double hockey sticks. soryy


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just setup my first big tank in over 10 years now. It has only been running and cycling for 72 hours and I have rearanged the rock and sand 3 times already. It it something that drives me nuts all day long. Everytime I look it, I find something that needs to be moved. Thank God there aren't any fish in it yet. LOL

I am going nuts here HELP!!!!


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

lol, alot of times, when i do a water change i switch things aroudn a little, or if i hav eto remove or add a fish i change it up again..

i always find lots of waste under my rock caves too, so i find i'm always meddling in there.


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been getting better at this!


----------

